# Update zerstörte? OpenSuse 10.3



## iAZ (1. Februar 2009)

Hi,
gestern habe ich versucht mein OpenSuse 10.3 zu aktualisieren. So weit so gut.
Es hat sich erfolgreich aktualisiert. 
starte neu nichts geht. 
Dann DVD eingelegt und reparaturmodus gestartet doch er findet die Root-Partition nicht.
Mein größtes Problem ist, wie ich an die Daten wieder herankomme (jaja, Backup hab ich nicht gemacht  ) mit Knoppix versucht findet nur ne mit 42,6 MB belegte Partition!
Hat jemand Rat
AZ


----------



## iAZ (11. Februar 2009)

kann niemand helfen?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,

versuch's doch mal bei linux-club.de. Aber rechne, wie üblich, mit Kommentaren zu "kein Backup"... 
Viel Erfolg!

LG


----------



## deepthroat (11. Februar 2009)

Hi.

Ich würde da fast einen Hardwarefehler vermuten, zumindest scheint mal die Partitionstabelle beschädigt zu sein.

Du solltest erstmal mit ein paar Tools checken ob die Festplatte noch OK ist (auf der Ultimate Boot CD sind einige Programme dafür drauf).

Ansonsten, kannst du mal mit fdisk oder cfdisk schauen ob die evtl. die Partitionstabelle wieder herstellen können.

Ansonsten wären alle Fehlermeldungen die "dmesg" ausspuckt interessant.

Gruß


----------



## iAZ (14. Februar 2009)

danke erstmal


----------

